# Pic request - Gallardo wheels on a MK1 TT



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I've searched and came up empty... I'm considering.
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
photochop ok as well


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pic request - Gallardo wheels on a MK1 TT (ILLA NOIZ)*

ive seen a couple, looks good..was also considering...they all reps tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif cuz i think oem staggard ones offsets after adapters wont work.. ..


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i think u need to get 4 front wheels.. the rear wheels are massively wide.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

They will be reps with lambo centercaps. adapters needed.
19x8 all around.
I can't find a single pic


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

bump - anyone?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

try pogea racing......i'd find it for ya but i'm lazy right now....their original concept cars had the lambo wheels and brakes from a gallardo.....reason I know bc I was thinking the same thing a while back....it could look sik


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (joes280)*

I have four front Gallardo wheels on my S4, looks amazing. however I'd be worried they would look too big for the TT, but maybe not. 
P.S. let me know where you find OEM center caps, cheapest I can find is $100 for 1 on ebay


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what headlights are those?!? i see they're blacked out with no reflector but how do you get the center light to be lit up?


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

90mm angel eye ring


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Not the wheels I was looking for... but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_what headlights are those?!? i see they're blacked out with no reflector but how do you get the center light to be lit up?

Angel eyes + long enough exposure:


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Where's that R8 style rear bumper from?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Where's that R8 style rear bumper from?

Pogea Racing (www.pogea-racing.com)
MKII Style I saw in Eurotuner a few issues back.


_Modified by SteveCJr at 4:41 AM 3/3/2009_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Photoshop FTW!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

gallardo rims muchh better... and omg ...that looks sick!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_









perfect - just as I thought... sick!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going for it


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_
perfect - just as I thought... sick!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going for it









X3


----------

